# Full resizing vs. Partial resizing



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's one more I'd love to hash out. For a long time I always did a full resize on my brass thinking it would be more consistent. Then I read something about extending the life of the brass by only resizing the neck by backing your die out of the press about a 1/16th - 1/8th of an inch. I've been doing it for the last few months and have noticed no difference in my groups but I'm no bench rester and my groups are nothing to brag about. What say ye?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Longer brass life, and better shooting, because it is "fire formed" to the chamber, can't fit any better. That is another plus to hand loading, you can build ammo to a specific firearm. We used to have two rifles chambered in the same caliber, and I did have trouble once or twice not having fully resized cartridges because of this.

If you don't see a measurable improvement, that is good, because that means your chamber is not an accuracy issue.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The proper way to adjust your die is to paint the neck with a dry erase marker. adjust your die until the neck is sized, but the shoulder of the case is not set back. The die will rub the marker off of the case so you can see when the die is adjusted properly.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

it sure was!:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will also learn that if all you are going to do is neck size to try every loaded round in your rifle if you intend to hunt with them. I may surprise you when you find that there are two or three rounds out of a hundred that will refuse to load into the chamber.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> You will also learn that if all you are going to do is neck size to try every loaded round in your rifle if you intend to hunt with them. I may surprise you when you find that there are two or three rounds out of a hundred that will refuse to load into the chamber.


Learned this the hard way once... I FL size everything now. I don't care about brass life but it seems to still be pretty good. I get plenty of reloadings out of everything but my .22-250, that one splits cases after 7-8 or so reloadings due more to the sharp neck angle... I dont really care because I still have around 1000 spent brass.

I've yet to split brass in any of our .243's, the .270 or my 7STW, some of those have been FL resized 10 times or more. All are very accurate rifles.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I only full length size for semi-autos. Everything else gets neck sized with collet dies. I've never had any chambering issues and I don't have to use lube! I hate case lube.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I full length everything I shoot but only because my shooting partner has all the same makes and models as I do and we share ammo.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I rarely full length size my brass anymore. I've been using a Lee Collet Neck Size die for my 22-250, 7mm and 25-06 for a few months and it's been working excellent. I've been getting great results. I'll only FL size brass when I know it has come from other rifles (just sized 100 pieces of .223 my FIL gave me). 

As far as hunting goes, everyone seems to mention that you should FL size for functionality. I just make sure to check each round to make sure everything works as it should. Is it a little tedious to check 20 rounds? Not really. I've never had a problem hunting with neck sized rounds.


----------

